# Suche einen kleinen Serverschrank



## Jared566 (4. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich suche einen mittleren (dachte so an 1-1,2m höhe) Serverschrank.

bei Ebay habe ich den hier gefunden, nur habe ich angst, das meine Server dort nicht reinpassen, bzw wieviel Platz hinter dem Server dann noch ist..

Reicht der für einen "Standart" server?

Es sollen 2-3 Server + Switch + Patchpanel reinpassen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## midnight (4. Februar 2010)

Willst du den wirklich aus Polen bestellen? Whatever, was ist denn bei dir Standard? 1HE, 2HE, 3HE? Musst schon wissen was du einbauen willst, sonst wird das planen schwierig.

so far


----------



## Jared566 (4. Februar 2010)

es geht mir ja auch nicht so um die höhe, sondern um die tiefe.. da weiß ich halt nicht was standart ist.. 

ich möchte halt nicht, das hinten dann der server rausguckt, und ich möchte auch noch genug platz für die kabel haben..

was würdest du denn empfehlen, wie tief so ein schrank sein muss?

Mfg Jared


----------



## Pixelplanet (4. Februar 2010)

standard ist 19" mit 1HE höhe


----------



## Jared566 (4. Februar 2010)

das weiß ich auch.. nur wie tief ist standart?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab 3 1HE Pizzakartons im Keller (ich hab auch letztens mal nach nem kleinen Rack so 10-12 HE gesucht, da war aber unter 380 (inkl. Mwst) nix zu machen). Mein HP DL360 ist etwa 70cm tief, der IBM xseries 336 auch. Der dritte wird auch so um die 70 haben. Brauchst also vermutlich nen 800mm-Rack. Aber das sind halt meine Maschinchen, es gibt auch kürzere! Ich glaub mein 3Com Managed Switch ist grad mal nen drittel so tief...
Steht aber im Moment alles noch unter ner Tischplatte im Keller  Nen vernünftiges Rack ist halt zu teuer.

Mal nen paar Links:
http://www.technikcoach.de/bueroanwendungen/index.html
http://embeka.de/
http://www.it-budget.de/19schrank-szb-10-he-p-636-1.html


----------



## Pixelplanet (5. Februar 2010)

warum misst du nicht einfach nach ?

steht doch da wie tief der ist

und wie lang die server blades sind sollte man auch rausfinden können


----------

